# Couch Slip Cover... another finished project!



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a story of a crazy thrifty lady (me). I bought a Sterns and Foster hide a bed sofa from a Salvation Army Thrift Store for $80. Great sofa, great shape, very clean, but the fabric was not to my liking.

Fast forward to a new house and a trip to yet another thrift store where I buy 10 yards of upholstery fabric for $1.50. That's $1.50 total... NOT per yard. I wash and dry it in the machines at home since if it is going to be in my house, on my sofa, it will have to be able to be washed. It came out beautifully.

I made the slip cover in pieces using Velcro to attach it to the original couch fabric. It just happens to stick like glue, and I had a bunch of Velcro on hand. The back of the sofa, arms, cushions and front skirt are all individual pieces attached with velcro. This way it fits the couch snugly and I can wash and dry the pieces easier than it being in one big piece.

Now the crazy part. I needed throw pillows. SO... I go to Joanns... they are having a sale. Up and down the upholstery isle I go trying to find the exact right fabric for my pillows. Then I need pillow forms... and decorative edging. 50% off everything and $105.24 later... I have what I need and the crazy lady goes home to make 4 pillows for her $80 thrift store couch. A day in my life.









The before pic with my Grandson and Hubby.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did a great job--it definately looks much better AFTER. And how wonderful that it is all washable. Your grandson is adorable!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

The couch looks great, and I LOVE the pillows! I need to make some for my "new" furniture too - some came with but they definitely weren't my taste.

A couple weeks ago I found a very large velvety pillow cover (tag said "Chaps"?) that had no pillow in it and was missing 5 buttons on the back for the closure. It also said dry clean only. It was only $1.85 so I brought it home and threw it in my washer - came out great. I learned how to use my sewing machine to attach the buttons (which I had stashed from something discarded years ago) and make my own pillow form from some muslin and polyfil (which I had also bought years ago) and it came out great! Not as custom as yours, but I also know pillow forms are expensive and the polyfil is cheap - if you get wide muslin on sale it's a lot cheaper to make your own. Oh, another good thing - I figured out my serger a bit and actually made the form with it, so it's nice and strong. I look forward to finding some fabric to make several pillows for the furniture, and you've given me encouragement. Great job!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Forgot to add - your husband looks nice and your grandson is absolutely adorable!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the green! I don't think I would be brave enough to try a slipcover. Good job!
Heidi

Oh I love the floral pillows too!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW! 
You did a great job!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all! We'd been in a little ramshackle house since moving to the country and had a new modular set on a basement last September. It's really nice to have a sewing room again and be able to be productive. I have so many projects, and so much fabric that I finally decided to let it be okay that part of the enjoyment of sewing and crafting is in the collecting. 

I love to get a bargain for sure, but I sometimes splurge to get exactly what I want. It is pretty funny to me that I paid more to make 4 pillows than what I paid for the sofa. 

Thank you Dandish. My Mister is the best! We've been married 32 years this year. He was with me when I bought the stuff for the pillows. Didn't even bat an eye at the cost. I sure did! I prefer getting a great bargain at thirft stores. I'm sure it all evens out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You did a great job!!


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

Love the couch and pillows! Good job. Velcro is the best, isn't it? 

And I love the picture with both of your boys in overalls, plaid shirts and their glasses. That is a keeper!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Very impressive! Good job!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's a great idea to use Velcro to attach it as individual pieces. Great for spot cleaning!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh, your grandson is the cutest little guy ever!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

My daughter is wanting to slipcover and old couch, would you mind if I pin your pic to show her how it might look?


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Help yourself! I hope it will help her.


----------

